# Craftsman/Poulan 358.358810 w Tillotson Carb S176A051



## Bob Carstensen (Nov 16, 2005)

I am rebuilding an old Craftsman Pro chainsaw model 358.358810. The 358 indicates this is a rebranded Poulan. It has a Tillotson carb with teh number S176A051 on it. Can anyone point me to a carb rebuild kit (or at least the diaphragm gasket) for this saw? Or even match it to a Poulan model number that I can use to search for this part? Thanks for any hep/tips/pointers!

Bob


----------



## Bob Carstensen (Nov 16, 2005)

*Answering my own question*

I have been told that the Craftsman Pro 358.358810 is really a rebranded Poulan 5200 and the the Tillotson S176A051 is really a Tillotson HS176A carburetor. Parts have been found!


----------

